# Priced out a new 988 h today



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

$850,000 and d$19,500 / month for 48 months. Looking at supplying a local mine with this machine for moving rock, loading trucks. Still researching all the wear and tear costs. Looks like about 7000 hrs on a set of tires ( $40,000 a set ) About 400 - 500 hrs for a set of teeth and wear plates. Cat recomends a full rebuild after 20,000 hrs. They need a standby price and an hourly price. My brain is starting to hurt.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

If you want to buy used. I found one with 983 hours for 733,000. Save over 100k.

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7128491


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is a pic of the unit for $733,000. I think we will be looking at a used one for around 500 K.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well - your standby price needs to cover your depreciation, insurance, etc. They may not be willing to cover the monthly payment, because otherwise they would buy the machine themselves. That's a 24/7 operation, right? Machine will be ready for overhaul in less then three years, and you are still paying for it. Will they guarantee you a minimum number of hours each month? 

Then you need figure out your hourly operating costs. Tires for example will cost you about $6 an hour. Take the cost of teeth/wear plates and divide by service life (400 hours), routine maintenance cost/hourly interval, fuel usage, operator expense, allowance for "unscheduled" repairs, etc.


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

Your CAT dealer should be able to sit down with you and figure out an hourly cost with a full maintenance contract to include a replacement loader should your machine have a catastrophic breakdown.
I'm sure the mine will not be understanding to any problem you might be having.

CYA...


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

thats a large machine!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

If needed you could probably put a 16ft pusher on it without any problems Kidding aside it sounds like it's time to dust off the calculator and put some new batteries in it, because it's going to be getting a work out.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Found out tire pricing from my local Goodyear dealer today. $10500 per tire for Bias Ply with about a 7000 hr life and about $11500 per tire for the radials with about 11,000 to 13,000 hr life. Looking at about $ 5000 - $6000 every 400 hrs for teeth and wear plates. Thank god they pay for the fuel.


Still Researching all the ins and outs of the whole contract.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well it's a no brainer to get the radials. Allow $20/hour for cutting edges and tires. I'm guessing this is a $250/hr machine or so?

At a real simple level, what does a five yard machine go for? This needs to go for at least double, probably triple.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i would guess that machine well bring in more then $250/hour, if a 1.5-2.5 worth $100 000 is getting $150/hour, i am going to take a stab at it and guess he is looking for around $400 - $500/hour, at least that is what i would be looking at if it were me. (keeping in mind that i know Diddly about this size of Iron)


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

kcress31;1014548 said:


> Found out tire pricing from my local Goodyear dealer today. $10500 per tire for Bias Ply with about a 7000 hr life and about $11500 per tire for the radials with about 11,000 to 13,000 hr life......


Does that include the cost to chage the tires out? You're not going to put a scissor jack under that bad boy and lift it up


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

SMLCAT;1014767 said:


> You're not going to put a scissor jack under that bad boy and lift it up


Nope, you need something more like this:









And this plugs into the cig lighter. Totally worth it on that job.


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

What size fuel tank does one of those have?


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

980H with a 8 1/2 yrd goes for about $400,000 we just bought two years ago.That machine would have to bring in well over $500 hr. We have Cat service our machine every 250hrs and the basic service is $600 for level 1 level 3 get up around $1500 when its due.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Fuel tank is 188 gallons and it has a 10 yard bucket on it. We were thinking of using our 988B as an option but by the time we put new tires on it and a used rock bucket is about $40,000 and up to $60,000 for a fairly new one. We will probably use our 988 B as a backup. As far as changing out the tires I believe it is extra.


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

Kcress, that's a massive machine that you are looking into getting. With all the equipment you have, I think you have a pretty good idea on how to crunch the numbers to make some money  I've been trying to figure out what the difference is between all the different 988 models. h, j, b, etc....??

Everyone else in the thread. Check out this cool tool to figure out your operating costs for a piece of machinery. http://www.volvo.com/NR/rdonlyres/6D4A265B-6B9F-4A52-97FC-21F19711B652/0/TCO_public.swf


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The letter is just the generation, I think......


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Have you run the STIC Controls before? You'll like them


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Why is there onlt the one "arm" on this machine?








Instead of the 2 like this machine?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm guessing it was designed that way, and then the factory built it according to the specs provided.

I dunno


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

2005_Sierra;1018233 said:


> Why is there onlt the one "arm" on this machine?
> Instead of the 2 like this machine?


Improved design compared to the old dual-beam loader arms. The one-piece box-beam has superior stiffness, load transfer, and lift height.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

What it doesn't have though is better bucket stability as those lower pins are in more towards the center of the bucket as opposed to a traditional dual arm boom where the pins are to the outside.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think it allows for a higher lift as well. I might pick one of these up in the next 30 days. If I do I will have to post more pics.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

while you're at it buy one of those new M series grader why don't you


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

JohnnyU;1018364 said:


> Improved design compared to the old dual-beam loader arms. The one-piece box-beam has superior stiffness, load transfer, and lift height.


ok that makes more sense now, but isn't the visibility cut down alot?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

*** learned something

getting smarter every day


Take a picture from the drivers seat one day. That things is huge! 


Our local YMCA each year has a MegaMachines day, where kids get to go climb into big equipment that they bring in. Its mostly from local places. I think there are more "dads" there then kids.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

2005_Sierra;1020124 said:


> ok that makes more sense now, but isn't the visibility cut down alot?


It's not terrible.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I put a hour on my uncles cat 980H about a month ago. Very nice machine.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1013799 said:


> If needed you could probably put a 16ft pusher on it without any problems Kidding aside it sounds like it's time to dust off the calculator and put some new batteries in it, because it's going to be getting a work out.


haha, yeah its probably an 18 ft wide machine!

is that CAT similar to a Deere 844 loader? they look similar in size or is it bigger? thats nuts through for prices, im sure they run a century though.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

The Deere 844 is about 70,000 lbs the 988 H that we are looking at is 110,000 to 112,000 lbs with a 11 yd rock bucket. If we end up buying it we will need to add a jeep to our float as it can only legally carry 108,000 lbs with special permits. I hope to find out next week if we got the job for it.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

The bucket is just over 12 Ft wide. I have a lot of pictures of a Cat 992 K (2,200,000) on this thread as well. One full bucket of rock 20 Metric tons or 44,000 lbs.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95346


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Thats amazing. I checked out the other thread too.


----------

